# Poodle hunting on Duck Dynasty TV show!!



## Quossum

See this thread about it when it came out a while back:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/31122-spoo-duck-dynasty-bird-hunting.html

Some great comments and knowledge there! I finally managed to catch the entire episode. Not a fan of the show, but I had to see the Poodle ep! 

--Q


----------



## Lou

Quossum said:


> See this thread about it when it came out a while back:
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/31122-spoo-duck-dynasty-bird-hunting.html
> 
> Some great comments and knowledge there! I finally managed to catch the entire episode. Not a fan of the show, but I had to see the Poodle ep!
> 
> --Q


Mmmm I did a search for duck dynasty before i created the thread. nothing came up.

Well. Im glad yall already seen it! haha


----------



## Kerry Robinson

I have a great hunting poodle! She really enjoys her job


----------



## Kerry Robinson

Here's another. I'm not really sure why my photos are sideways??? They are normal otherwise.


----------



## Lou

Kerry Robinson said:


> View attachment 122226
> 
> I have a great hunting poodle! She really enjoys her job


She is so pretty! I'd love to see more pictures of her  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

The poodle on Duck Dynasty is Louter Creek's boy, Cooper.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

She's not only a good hunter she's ADORABLY CUTE!!!!!

My Molly would love to be a hunter too, but sadly she is limited to our local gophers!


----------

